#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  الدكتورة نسيبة العضوة المميزة في منتدى أبناء مصر

## ابن البلد

[frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخت العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا 


الدكتورة نسيبة


الدكتورة نسيبة 


الدكتورة نسيبة 

بمنحها لقب العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر 


تكريما لها ولجهدها المبذول في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم لها بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر[/frame]

----------


## Masrawya

الدكتورة نسيبة
مبررروك مبررروك
على لقب العضو المميز
نمتياتى لكى بالنجاح الدائم
تقبلى تحياتى.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة دكتورة نسيبة
الف الف مبروك
ذهب اللقب لمن يستحقه بجدارة
تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="3 60"]*
ابن البلد....

شكراً جزيلاً على الخبر اكتر من الرائع اللي بنشوفه أول ما بنفتح المنتدى....

و بالذات بالذات إنه عن عضوة غنيه عن التعريف....
فعلاً....أشكرك جزيلاً....

الدكتورة نسيبه.....


مش عارفة أقولك ايه....بجد....

و سام التكريم راح مكانه....






ألف ألف مبروك يا ميرا....دايماً يا حبي في تقدم و من الأحسن للأحسن....



*[/frame]

----------


## حمادو

:good:  :good: 
الف مبروك 
*دكتورة نسيبة

*وعقبال كل شهر في تميز ان شاء الله
 :Clown:  :Clown:

----------


## ميمو المصرى

*ألف مبروك يا دكتوره على اللقب الجميل ده
وإنتى متميزة دايما مش الشهر ده بس
بالتوفيق يارب

*

----------


## سندرلا

* مبروك العضوة المثالية و كمان المميزة * 

*وعقبال كل الاعضاء ان شاء الله*

----------


## بنت بلاد

بصراحه لما سمعت الخبر فرحت جدا والله تستاهلين وحضرت كيك بس ماعرفت اوديه لك مرة اخرى اعرف العنوان :good:  


وطبعا مشهورة انا بالحلويات كخخخخ وهذه صور للتورته تفضلى اخرها اطيبها

----------


## حنـــــان

انتي تستاهلي كل خير يا ميرا.
مبروك التميز وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله  :f2:

----------


## a_leader



----------


## أحلى كلمة

[]*ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووك 

على التكريم ووسام المثالية

ودايما يارب فى تميز مستمر  

واتفضلى باقة الزهور دى 

تعبيرا عن مدى سعادتى بكى يا ميرا يا حبيبتى*

----------


## زهــــراء

الاخت الغالية جدا جدا موت موت يعني  :good:  

 &&الدكتووووووووووورة نسيبة && ....
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ميرا ...

بجد بجد ده خبر فرحني جدا واللقب فعلا ذهب لمن تستحقه ::h::   ::h::   ...

عقبال كل مرة ياغالية وتنورينا يا أحلى دكتوووووووووووووووووووورة :good:   ...

والورد للوررررررد ياقمر اتفضلي ...







الف مبروك اختي الغالية ...
لكِ مني كل الود والحب والتقدير ...
دمتِ في امان الله غاليتي ...

----------


## سوني

الف مبروك دكتورة نسيبة    

انتى تستحقى اكتر من كدا 

ويارب دايما فى تميز وتألق 

وعقبال المرات الجاية 

اتمنالك كل خير.......

----------


## summar

هههههههه الف مبروك ياميرا
تخيلى دخلت الموضوع مرتين وخرجت منه وانا مش مركزة ههههه كل ماخرج الاقيه برة ادخل تانى وانسي اطلع اعمل حاجة برة وادخل تانى
ههههه
تستاهلى كل خير ياقمر...ربنا يوفقك دايما

----------


## نور عروسة البحور

مبررروك مبررروك الف مبروك للدكتورة نسيبة 
على لقب العضو المميز
نمتياتى لكى بالنجاح الدائم
تقبلى تحياتى.   :good:

----------


## saladino

*

الف الف مبروك على اللقب المميز لعضوة واخت مميزة

بالتوفيق دائما والى الامام

طبعا فى منحة مجانية للعلاج*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*ألف مبروك يا ميرا
و يا رب دايماً متألقة كده*

----------


## أم أحمد

الف مبروك يا ميرا
تستاهلي كل الخير يا قمراية

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مبروك للاخت الغاليه نسيبه ويارب دايما فى تقدم
 :Wel 0001:

----------


## nour2005

ابنتي الغالية 


الف مبروك عليكي التميّز

لقب تستحقينه عن جدارة


خالص الامنيات ليكي يا قمر

بدوام التميّز والتّوفيق والنجاح

في جميع مجالات الحياة

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="3 80"] الف الف مبروك يا ميرا 

يا عم بقي بقينا عضو مميز هههههههههههه

ربنا يكرمك يا رب و يحقق لك كل ما تتمني ان شاء الله 

يلا نحتفل بك بقي 


     

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
دكتورة نسيبه 
الف مبروك 
بس بصراحه مش عرف التهنئه على ايه 
 اللقب هو اللى يستحق التهنئه لانه زاد تالق بك 
فأنتى متميزه  متميزه متميزه دائما  
وكل الاخوه فى المنتدى يشهد لك بذلك 
اخلاق وثقافة وعلم وقلب طيب 
ويارب دائما  
ارق تحياتى لك

----------


## محمد طرباى

ألف مبروك  يا دكتورة نسيبة 
بجد تستاهلى فعلا 
نتمنالك الخير دائما 
وألف مبروك عضوتنا المثالية 
من مصر . ونفتخر 
تقبلى تحياااااااااااتى 
أخوكى . محمد طرباى

----------


## kethara

*   أختى الرقيقة الدكتورة نسيبة



                                     ألف ألف ميروك على التميز
                                   تستحقينه أختى بجدارة وزاد تألقا
                                 اللقب بوضعة جانب أسمك الغالى
                                 تمنياتى لكِ دائما بالتألق والفوز

                             [IMG]images/flowers/images/shop/catalog/2769z.jpg[/IMG]

                                         مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــــــــى*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الغالية الدكنورة نسيبة 

ألف ألف مبروك على اللقب ....
يتشرف ويزداد تألق بكِ ....
مع تمنياتي بمزيد من التوفيق والتميز .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[frame="2 80"]الإبنة الرقيقة الدكتورة نسيبة : 
أثلج صدرى هذا الاختيار ، و أسعدتنى كل هذه التهانى ، فالمهنأة تستحق كل ثناء ،
رقة فى المشاعر ، و رهافة فى الأحاسيس ..
إنك بكل هذه المزايا و المشاركات المنتجة فى هذا المنتدى المشرق ، أهل لهذا الاختيار فتقبلى منى كل الإكبار .



مصطفى سلام  
 [/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

دكتورة نسيبة
تشرفنا نحن بانك العضوة المميزة
الف مبروك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
> أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخت العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا 
> 
> 
> الدكتورة نسيبة
> الدكتورة نسيبة 
> الدكتورة نسيبة 
> 
> بمنحها لقب العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر 
> ...


 
*رغم معرفتى القصيرة بالأخت ميرا (كما يناديها الجميع) و عدم إطلاعى عل مواضيعها و مشاركتها التى تصل إلى ما يزيد عن  2642*
*موضوع و مشاركة منذ 2005* 
* و بناء على خطاب مرسل من إدارة المنتدى بخصوص العضو المميز** ها أنا أتقدم للأبنة العزيزة ميرا بأخلص التهانى*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> [frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
> أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخت العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا 
> 
> 
> الدكتورة نسيبة
> 
> 
> الدكتورة نسيبة 
> 
> ...


الله يكرمك يا ابن البلد على المفاجاة الحلوة دى

انا كنت بشوف مين بقى العضو المثالى الشهر ده اتفاجئت انه انا فجزاكم الله خيرا على المفاجاة الحلوة دى

ويارب دايما اكون عند حسن ظنكم على طول وانا اللى بعتز جدا بالمنتدى اللى عرفنى بناس بجد بعتز جداااا بيهم 

كمان مرة متشكرة  يا ابن البلد

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الدكتورة نسيبة
> مبررروك مبررروك
> على لقب العضو المميز
> نمتياتى لكى بالنجاح الدائم
> تقبلى تحياتى.


الله يبارك فيكى يا مصراوية 

بجد سعيد جدا بتهنئتك ودايما منورانى فى كل المناسبات الحلوة اللى تخصنى 

وتسلملى يا قمر وعقبالك ان شاء الله

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *الاخت الفاضلة دكتورة نسيبة
> الف الف مبروك
> ذهب اللقب لمن يستحقه بجدارة
> تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*


الله يبارك فيك يارب يا استاذ معتز 

وشاكرة لحضرتك على ردك وربنا يكرمك يارب والموضوع زاد شرف برد حضرتك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> [frame="3 60"]*
> ابن البلد....
> 
> شكراً جزيلاً على الخبر اكتر من الرائع اللي بنشوفه أول ما بنفتح المنتدى....
> 
> و بالذات بالذات إنه عن عضوة غنيه عن التعريف....
> فعلاً....أشكرك جزيلاً....
> 
> الدكتورة نسيبه.....
> ...


والله يا سارة انا اللى مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى يا حبيتى 

بجد ربنا يكرمك يارب وتسلميلى على كلامك الحلو فى حقى وعقبال ان شاء الله اما اباركلك انتى كمان 

تسلميلى يارب يا سارة على الورد الحلو وردك الاحلى وربنا يديم الاخوة يارب

----------


## ديدي

الف الف مبروك يا ميرا
انتى اهل لهذا اللقب 
بالتوفيق دائما يارب

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الف مبروك 
> *دكتورة نسيبة
> 
> *وعقبال كل شهر في تميز ان شاء الله


الله يبارك فيك يا حمادو يارب

وعقبالك ان شاء الله

وتسلم ايدك على ردك ومرورك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *ألف مبروك يا دكتوره على اللقب الجميل ده
> وإنتى متميزة دايما مش الشهر ده بس
> بالتوفيق يارب
> 
> *


الله يبارك فيك يا ميمو يارب

وجزاك الله خيرا على كلامك الطيب فى حقى 

وتسلم ايدك على المرور والرد

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..


الف الف الف الف مبروك يا اختي ميرا .

تستاهلي كل خير يا اختي .. اتمني لك حياة مليئة بالترقيات .






والف مبروك مرة اخرى ..

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## محمود افندى

الف مبروك دكتوره

----------


## ميمة اسلام

الف الف مبروك اختنا الكريمة 
دكتورة نسيبة عضوة اكيد مميزة وتستحقية 
في امان الله

----------


## sameh atiya

الدكتوره نسيبه
الف الف مبروك
واعتذر عن التاخير 
ولكن ما اخرنى كان اقوى منى
ولكن 
الف الف مبروك وتستحقيها بجداره :f2: 
الف مبروك مره اخرى

----------


## بنت شهريار

الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووك
دكتورة نسيبة
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::  

بجد تستحقيها عن جدارة
ويارب دايما بينا ومنورانا
ونقضى سويا احلى الاوقات
الف مبروك اختى الغالية
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> * مبروك العضوة المثالية و كمان المميزة * 
> 
> *وعقبال كل الاعضاء ان شاء الله*


الله يبارك فيكى يارب يا سندريلا

ومتشكرة جدا على تهنئتك الحلوة اللى زيك وعقبالك يارب

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> بصراحه لما سمعت الخبر فرحت جدا والله تستاهلين وحضرت كيك بس ماعرفت اوديه لك مرة اخرى اعرف العنوان 
> 
> 
> وطبعا مشهورة انا بالحلويات كخخخخ وهذه صور للتورته تفضلى اخرها اطيبها



اهلا ببنت بلاد صاحبتى من الصحابيات واللى احسبها فى اخلاق الصحابيات ان شاء الله 

ربنا يخليكى يارب يا قمر وايه ما شاء الله التورتات الجامدة دى استنى عنوانى على البريد الخاص انا عاوزة تورتة حلوة كده  :2:  

تسلميلى يا قمر ربنا يكرمك وعقبالك ان شاء الله

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> انتي تستاهلي كل خير يا ميرا.
> مبروك التميز وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله



ربنا يخليكى يارب يا حنان 

تسلميلى والله يبارك فيكى يا سكر

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> 


الله يبارك فيك يارب يا استاذ محمد وشاكرة جدااااااا دخولك الكريم وتهنئك الجميلة 

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> []*ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووك 
> 
> على التكريم ووسام المثالية
> 
> ودايما يارب فى تميز مستمر  
> 
> واتفضلى باقة الزهور دى 
> 
> تعبيرا عن مدى سعادتى بكى يا ميرا يا حبيبتى*


الله يبارك فيكى يارب يا جميل وتسلميلى على كلامك الحلو وعلى الورد الجميل

وربنا يديم يارب المحبة والاخوة اللى بينا 

تسلمى جدا يا سكر وعقبالك ان شاء الله

----------


## Amira

*ألف مبروك يا ميرا  و دائما و أبدا تكوني متميزة يا حبيبتي 

*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

مبروك للدكتورة نسيبة 
على لقب العضو المميز
نمتياتى لكى بالنجاح الدائم

----------


## نانيس

ميرااااااااااااااااااا
ألف ألف ألف مبروك عليكِ يا ميرا
وبإذن الله نحو الأفضل دائما :good:  
بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## عـزالديـن

*ألف مبروك شهادة التميز التى تستحقينها عن جدارة أختنا الفاضلة دكتورة نسيبة 



*

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

ألف مبروك الدكتورة نسيبه وانشاء الله دايمأ مثالية  وموفقة وربنا معاكى

----------


## قلب مصر

الف الف مبروك يا ميرا
وان شاء الله متميزة دايما 
ونحتفل بيكي دايما معانا   :M (32):

----------


## Miss Engineer

مبروووك ياجميل على اللقب
انتى تستاهلى اكتر من كدة
100000000000 مبروووووك

----------


## heba_ic

اشكرك يا ابن البلد على الخبر الجميل ده ........و انا بعتذر انى تاخرت فى الرد...........عموما الف مبروك ليكى يا دكتوره نسيبه و ده طبعا حقك و اقل تقدير اننا نهنيكى و نشكرك على الدور المتميز و نشاطك البارز فى المنتدى ........انا حبيت اضيف تهنئتى ليكى على الرغم اننا ما اتقابلناش قبل كده و اتمنى نكون اصدقاء و اخوات ..............تحياتى ليكى

----------


## reemtata

*العزيزة دكتورة نسيبة*
*الف مليون مبروك على حصولك على لقب العضو المميز*

*ودعواتى لكى دائما بالتميز والتفوق*

----------


## ناوي الرحيل

ألف مبروك يادكتورة
وإلى الأمام





http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/ranks/09.gif

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الاخت الغالية جدا جدا موت موت يعني  
> 
>  &&الدكتووووووووووورة نسيبة && ....
> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ميرا ...
> 
> بجد بجد ده خبر فرحني جدا واللقب فعلا ذهب لمن تستحقه   ...
> 
> عقبال كل مرة ياغالية وتنورينا يا أحلى دكتوووووووووووووووووووورة  ...
> 
> ...


لاخت الغالية جداااااااااااااا موت اوى يعنى خالص زوزو حبيبة قلبى 

الله يبارك فيكى يا قمر وتسلميلى على كلامك الحلو ووردك الجميل ربنا يخليكى يارب وعقبالك يارب

تسلميلى يا زوزو ربنا يخليكى ويودوم الاخوة اللى بينا ان شاء الله

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الف مبروك دكتورة نسيبة    
> 
> انتى تستحقى اكتر من كدا 
> 
> ويارب دايما فى تميز وتألق 
> 
> وعقبال المرات الجاية 
> 
> اتمنالك كل خير.......


الله يبارك فيكى يا سونى 

وتسلمى على كلامك ودعواتك ربنا يكرمك وليكى زيها ان شاء الله 

تسلميلى يا سكر على وجودك وتهنئتك وعقبالك ان شاء الله

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> هههههههه الف مبروك ياميرا
> تخيلى دخلت الموضوع مرتين وخرجت منه وانا مش مركزة ههههه كل ماخرج الاقيه برة ادخل تانى وانسي اطلع اعمل حاجة برة وادخل تانى
> ههههه
> تستاهلى كل خير ياقمر...ربنا يوفقك دايما


الله يبارك فيكى يا يسرا وعقبالك يا قمر 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه معلش بقى السن بيعمل اكتر من كده  :Girl (12):  

تسلميلى يا سكر على وجودك وكلامك الحلو

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> مبررروك مبررروك الف مبروك للدكتورة نسيبة 
> على لقب العضو المميز
> نمتياتى لكى بالنجاح الدائم
> تقبلى تحياتى.


الله يبارك فيكى يارب يا استاذة نورا وعقبالك ان شاء الله 

وشاكرة وجودك الجميل  الله يكرمك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *
> 
> الف الف مبروك على اللقب المميز لعضوة واخت مميزة
> 
> بالتوفيق دائما والى الامام
> 
> طبعا فى منحة مجانية للعلاج*


الله يبارك فيك يارب يا صلادينو تسلم ربنا يكرمك 

وان شاء الله هعملكم بعثة مجانية لكل اعضاء المنتدى ان شاء الله 

الله يكرمك على ردك وتواجدك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *ألف مبروك يا ميرا
> و يا رب دايماً متألقة كده*


الله يبارك فيك يارب يا هشام بجد متشكرة جدا على تواجدك فى الموضوع على الرغم من غيابك فى المنتدى يارب يكون المانع خير ان شاء الله وتتواجد تانى انت وعبده باشا

وتسلم على الرد والدعوة الحلوة الله يكرمك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الف مبروك يا ميرا
> تستاهلي كل الخير يا قمراية


الله يبارك فيكى يا ام احمد

ربنا يكرمك وتسلميلى يا حبيبتى على وجودك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> السلام عليكم
> مبروك للاخت الغاليه نسيبه ويارب دايما فى تقدم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

الله يبارك فى حضرتك يارب 

وتسلميلى يارب على تواجدك ووردك الحلو وعقبال حضرتك ان شاء الله

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> ابنتي الغالية 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك عليكي التميّز
> 
> لقب تستحقينه عن جدارة
> 
> 
> خالص الامنيات ليكي يا قمر
> ...


ميس نور يا حبيتى ربنا يكرمك يارب 

تسلميلى يا غالية ربنا يكرمك ويسلملى تواجدك وتهنئتك والدعوة الحلوة ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> [frame="3 80"] الف الف مبروك يا ميرا 
> 
> يا عم بقي بقينا عضو مميز هههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يكرمك يا رب و يحقق لك كل ما تتمني ان شاء الله 
> 
> يلا نحتفل بك بقي 
> 
> 
> ...



الله يبارك فيكى يا بوكى يارب 

ايوة بقينا عضو مميز  :Girl (25):  هههههههه

تسلميلى يا قمر يارب على الدعوة الحلوة والحفلة الجميلة دى 

الله يكرمك يارب  وتدوم الاخوة اللى بينا

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> اختى الرقيقه 
> دكتورة نسيبه 
> الف مبروك 
> بس بصراحه مش عرف التهنئه على ايه 
>  اللقب هو اللى يستحق التهنئه لانه زاد تالق بك 
> فأنتى متميزه  متميزه متميزه دائما  
> وكل الاخوه فى المنتدى يشهد لك بذلك 
> اخلاق وثقافة وعلم وقلب طيب 
> ويارب دائما  
> ارق تحياتى لك


الله يكرمك يارب يا استاذ نادر على كلامك فى حقى ربنا يخليك يارب

وبجد مش عارفة ارد على حضرتك بايه عشان اوافى الكلام الحلو ده كله 

وربنا يبارك فيك يارب وشاكرة جدا لمرور حضرتك وتهئنتك الله يكرمك ويرضى عليك ان شاء الله

وسلامى لصفية وفاطمة

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخت الفاضلة ،  والابنة الكريمة 

د. نسيبة 

تهنئة متأخرة  لظروف كما نقول بالمصري : " الشديد القوي "  ، 

لكن واجب التهنئة لا بد منه ؛ تقديرا لمجهودك المتميز ، وجهودك المباركة .

وأستاذنك في هذه الأبيات المرتجلة ؛ فرحة بتفوقك ومثاليتك التي استحققتها عن 

جدارة  ؛ سائلا الله أن يديم عليك نعمة التفوق والنفع لك ولأمتك .

                                         *****
بفضل الله يأتي الامتياز  ويعلو   

 ويرقى الارتقاء والاعتزاز
                     **
وهل كان التفوق غير أفق

 إلى لقياه يسهل الاجتياز 
                   **
ومن إشراقه يهمي ضياء 

 لمن بالنجح في الأعمال فازوا 
                **
فيا أختاه طبت رؤى وفكرا 

 وحفك بالرضا أهل عزاز
                **
أدام الله من آلائه ما 

 يضم إلى الهدى منك انحياز 
                   **
وأجرى الحق  مثل النهر يجري 

بخير ليس يوقفه اجتياز  

                                  *****





تقديري وتحيتي .

د. حسان الشناوي

----------


## جوليا

الف مبروك عليكي التميّز



فأنتى متميزه دائما 



ودعواتى لكى دائما بالتميز والتفوق

----------


## سيد جعيتم

دائماً متميزة ومرتبة الشرف يا دكتورة

----------


## محمود زايد

الف مبروك يادكتورة ميرا
وانتى تستاهلى كل خير لانك عضوة مميزة واضافه للمنتدى
بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> ألف مبروك  يا دكتورة نسيبة 
> بجد تستاهلى فعلا 
> نتمنالك الخير دائما 
> وألف مبروك عضوتنا المثالية 
> من مصر . ونفتخر 
> تقبلى تحياااااااااااتى 
> أخوكى . محمد طرباى


الله يبارك فى حضرتك يارب 

وتسلم ايدك على كلماتك الذوق ربنا يكرمك وعقبال حضرتك ان شاء الله 

ومتشكرة على المرور جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *   أختى الرقيقة الدكتورة نسيبة
> 
> 
> 
>                                      ألف ألف ميروك على التميز
>                                    تستحقينه أختى بجدارة وزاد تألقا
>                                  اللقب بوضعة جانب أسمك الغالى
>                                  تمنياتى لكِ دائما بالتألق والفوز
> 
> ...



الله يبارك فى حضرتك يارب 

وشاكرة جدا لردك ووجودك وانا زدنى شرف ردك فى الموضوع 

وتسلم ايدك على الكلمات الحلوة فى حقى ربنا يكرمك وعقبال حضرتك ان شاء الله

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *الغالية الدكنورة نسيبة 
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك على اللقب ....
> يتشرف ويزداد تألق بكِ ....
> مع تمنياتي بمزيد من التوفيق والتميز .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


حبيبتى ليلة عشق الله يبارك فيكى يارب يا قمر 

وتسلميلى على كلامك الحلو اللى زيك ربنا يكرمك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> [frame="2 80"]الإبنة الرقيقة الدكتورة نسيبة : 
> أثلج صدرى هذا الاختيار ، و أسعدتنى كل هذه التهانى ، فالمهنأة تستحق كل ثناء ،
> رقة فى المشاعر ، و رهافة فى الأحاسيس ..
> إنك بكل هذه المزايا و المشاركات المنتجة فى هذا المنتدى المشرق ، أهل لهذا الاختيار فتقبلى منى كل الإكبار .
> 
> 
> 
> مصطفى سلام  
>  [/frame]


والله يا استاذ مصطفى حضرتك اخجلتنى بكلامك الجميل فى حقى الله يكرمك يارب 

فحضرتك والله اب غالى انا بعتز بيه جدا وحضرتك اللى تستحق الاكبار 

وكلام حضرتك بجد وسام افتخر بيه جدااااا 

الله يكرمك يارب ويلبسك دائما لباس الصحة والعافية

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> دكتورة نسيبة
> تشرفنا نحن بانك العضوة المميزة
> الف مبروك


الله يبارك فى حضرتك يا ابو منار 

انا اللى تشرفت بردك فى الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الف الف مبروك يا ميرا
> انتى اهل لهذا اللقب 
> بالتوفيق دائما يارب


ديدى يا حبيتى تسلميلى يا قمر ربنا يكرمك 

والله يبارك فيكى يارب وتسلميلى على تواجدك وكلامك الحلو

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> 
> الف الف الف الف مبروك يا اختي ميرا .
> 
> تستاهلي كل خير يا اختي .. اتمني لك حياة مليئة بالترقيات .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ايمى حبيبتى الله يبارك فيكى يارب ويكرمك

وتسلميلى يا احلى اخت من بلاد غالية 

بجد نورتينى وربنا يديم الاخوة يارب وعقبالك ان شاء الله

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الف مبروك دكتوره


الله يبارك فيك وشكرا على الورد

ومنور المنتدى

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الف الف مبروك اختنا الكريمة 
> دكتورة نسيبة عضوة اكيد مميزة وتستحقية 
> في امان الله


ياه يا ميمة وحشتينى انا المفروض اشكر ابن البلد على ان ناس كتير مكنتش موجودة ظهرت عشان تهنينى 

الله يبارك فيكى يا سكر وعقبالك ان شاء الله

وتسلملى على تواجدك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الدكتوره نسيبه
> الف الف مبروك
> واعتذر عن التاخير 
> ولكن ما اخرنى كان اقوى منى
> ولكن 
> الف الف مبروك وتستحقيها بجداره
> الف مبروك مره اخرى


ولا يهمك يا سماح يارب بس يكون المانع خير ان شاء الله 

وربنا يكرمك على تهئنتك وعقبالك ان شاء الله 

وانا بقى اللى بعتذر عن التاخير معلش مش انت  :Girl (26):  

تسلم ايدك ياسامح على التهئنة

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووك
> دكتورة نسيبة
>      
> 
> بجد تستحقيها عن جدارة
> ويارب دايما بينا ومنورانا
> ونقضى سويا احلى الاوقات
> الف مبروك اختى الغالية
> ارق تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى


عبير يا حبيى تسلميلى يا قمر الله يكرمك يارب ويخليكى ليا 

والله يبارك فيكى وعقبالك ان شاء الله 

تسلميلى يا سكر ربنا يخليكى وتدوم يارب الاخوة اللى بينا

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *ألف مبروك يا ميرا  و دائما و أبدا تكوني متميزة يا حبيبتي 
> 
> *


اميرة حبيتى الله يبارك فيكى يارب 

وعقبالك وتسلميلى يا جميل على تهنئتك ربنا يكرمك ويدوم الاخوة اللى بينا ان شاء الله

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> مبروك للدكتورة نسيبة 
> على لقب العضو المميز
> نمتياتى لكى بالنجاح الدائم



الله يبارك فيك يا زيزو ربنا يكرمك

وتسلم على التهنئة

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> ميرااااااااااااااااااا
> ألف ألف ألف مبروك عليكِ يا ميرا
> وبإذن الله نحو الأفضل دائما 
> بارك الله فيكِ


نانييييييس الجميلة 

الله يبارك فيكى يارب يا سكر وربنا يخليكى وتدوم الاخوة يارب

وان شاء الله عقبالك 

وتسلميلى على تهنئك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *ألف مبروك شهادة التميز التى تستحقينها عن جدارة أختنا الفاضلة دكتورة نسيبة 
> 
> 
> 
> *


الله يبارك فيك ويكرمك يا استاذ عز

شكرا على التهنئة ربنا يكرمك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> ألف مبروك الدكتورة نسيبه وانشاء الله دايمأ مثالية  وموفقة وربنا معاكى



الله يبارك فيك يا ابو كريم وعقبالك ان شاء الله 

الله يكرمك على المرور

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الف الف مبروك يا ميرا
> وان شاء الله متميزة دايما 
> ونحتفل بيكي دايما معانا



الله يبارك فيكى يارب يا قلب مصر يا حبيتى 

ربنا يكرمك يارب وتسلميلى على وجودك يا سكر

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> مبروووك ياجميل على اللقب
> انتى تستاهلى اكتر من كدة
> 100000000000 مبروووووك



الله يبارك فيكى يارب يا قمر وعقبالك 

وتسلميلى على ذوقك ربنا يكرمك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> اشكرك يا ابن البلد على الخبر الجميل ده ........و انا بعتذر انى تاخرت فى الرد...........عموما الف مبروك ليكى يا دكتوره نسيبه و ده طبعا حقك و اقل تقدير اننا نهنيكى و نشكرك على الدور المتميز و نشاطك البارز فى المنتدى ........انا حبيت اضيف تهنئتى ليكى على الرغم اننا ما اتقابلناش قبل كده و اتمنى نكون اصدقاء و اخوات ..............تحياتى ليكى


اهلا يا هبه نورتينى وتسلمى يارب على كلامك وذوقك 

وطبعا انا يزيدنى شرف صداقتك واخوتك الله يكرمك ويرضى عليكى 

والله يبارك فيكى يا جميل وعقبالك ان شاء الله ومفيش تاخير ولا حاجة التاخير جه منى انا  :Girl (26):  

تسلمى يا هبه على تهنئتك وذوقك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *العزيزة دكتورة نسيبة*
> *الف مليون مبروك على حصولك على لقب العضو المميز*
> 
> *ودعواتى لكى دائما بالتميز والتفوق*


الله يبارك فيكى ياريم تسلمى يا بيحبتى ربنا يكرمك وعقبالك ان شاء الله 

جزاك الله خيرا على تهنئتك الجميلة

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> ألف مبروك يادكتورة
> وإلى الأمام
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/ranks/09.gif


الله يبارك فيك يا ناوى الرحيل وعقبالك ان شاء الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*أختى الرائعة د. نسيبة
إستحققتى التكريم عن جدارة
مبروك الميدالية والوسام
وإن شاء الله دائما تسعدينا بموضوعاتك الجميلة ومشاركاتك الموضوعية
ولك منى كل تحية وتقدير*
 :f:

----------


## amak_77

السلام عليكم
الف الف الف مبروك حصولك على شهادة التقدير و انك فعلا العضوة المميزة 
انتي فعلا عضوة مميزة باخلاقك وافكارك و مواضيعك الجميلة
يارب يديمها عليكي  نعمة 
ويديم عليكي حب الناس

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة ،  والابنة الكريمة 
> 
> د. نسيبة 
> 
> تهنئة متأخرة  لظروف كما نقول بالمصري : " الشديد القوي "  ، 
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

والله انا اللى بعتذر يا دكتور حسان معلش اعذرنى على التاخير غير مقصود والله 

وحضرتك كلماتك وسام ليا الله يكرمك 

وطبعا شاكرة جدا على كلماتك الجميلة والمعبرة وشاكرة اكتر لوجود حضرتك 

فجزاك الله خيرا واسعدنى وجودك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الف مبروك عليكي التميّز
> 
> 
> 
> فأنتى متميزه دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> ودعواتى لكى دائما بالتميز والتفوق


تسلميلى يا جوليا ووحشتينى جدا على فكرة 

والله يبارك فيكى يا قمر وعقبالك ان شاء الله وتسلميلى على كلامك الحلو ربنا يكرمك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> دائماً متميزة ومرتبة الشرف يا دكتورة


الله يكرمك يا استاذ سيد 

وشكرا على تواجد حضرتك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الف مبروك يادكتورة ميرا
> وانتى تستاهلى كل خير لانك عضوة مميزة واضافه للمنتدى
> بالتوفيق دائما


يااااااه يا استاذ محمود والله انا بشكر ابن البلد على كمية الاعضاء اللى دخلت وبقالها فترة كبيرة مش بتدخل او مش بشوفها منورنى يا استاذ محمود

والله يبارك فيك يارب وعقبالك ان شاء الله وتسلم على كلامك الذوق

ربنا يكرمك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *أختى الرائعة د. نسيبة
> إستحققتى التكريم عن جدارة
> مبروك الميدالية والوسام
> وإن شاء الله دائما تسعدينا بموضوعاتك الجميلة ومشاركاتك الموضوعية
> ولك منى كل تحية وتقدير*


استاذ احمد ابو لبنى الجميلة وحشتنا والله وبقالى كتير مش بشوف حضرتك 

نورتنى والله ومبسوطة جدا بمرور حضرتك وتسلم على كلامك الذوق ربنا يكرمك 

وتسلم ايدك على المرور وسلملى على لبنى بقى زماناها كبرت وبقت عروسة حلوة  :Girl (28):

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> السلام عليكم
> الف الف الف مبروك حصولك على شهادة التقدير و انك فعلا العضوة المميزة 
> انتي فعلا عضوة مميزة باخلاقك وافكارك و مواضيعك الجميلة
> يارب يديمها عليكي  نعمة 
> ويديم عليكي حب الناس


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

يارب امين وربنا يارب يتقبل دعواتك الحوة 

وتسلم ايدك على كلامك الذوق ربنا يكرمك وعقبالك ان شاء الله

----------


## نشــــوى

*الاستاذة البشمهندسة الدكتورة نسيبة ..مبروووووووووووووووووك
انا اتاخرت انى اقول لك مبرووك لان انتى عارفة يا جميل 
ان انا كنت مسافرة
الف الف مبروووووك
انتى تستاهلى كل خير*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *الاستاذة البشمهندسة الدكتورة نسيبة ..مبروووووووووووووووووك
> انا اتاخرت انى اقول لك مبرووك لان انتى عارفة يا جميل 
> ان انا كنت مسافرة
> الف الف مبروووووك
> انتى تستاهلى كل خير*


اهلا اهلا بالاستاذة ارتحال باشا  :Girl (12):  

منورانى يا قمر والله يبارك فيكى يارب وعقبالك ان شاء الله 

ومفيش تاخير ولا حاجة اهم حاجة بس تكونى الحمد لله حليتى كويس

وتسلمى يا قمر على كلامك ربنا يكرمك يارب

----------


## رحمة

*ألف مبروك د / نسيبة و أصدق دعواتى لكِ بدوام التميز 
وفقكِ الله و سدد خطاكِ*

----------


## Maruko

*دكتوووووووووووووووورة نسبية 

الف الف مبروك ياقمرايا

بجد بجدد تستاهليها

سوري عالتأخير الفظيع بس انتى عارفة بقة الزمن وعمايله

واحنا عجزنا وكبرنا كدا بدري بدري

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يالا يابنت 

ادى الورد لدكتورة نسبية وقوليلها الف مبروك 





خدي يا ميرا من البنت متكسفيهاش

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مبرووووووووووك الف مبروك 

وان شاء الله تظلى متميزة دائما 

تقبلى تحياتى اختى الغالية*

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف مبروك 
دكتورة نسيبه*

----------


## Emad.

الدكتورة نسيبة
مبررروك مبررروك
على لقب العضو المميز
نمتياتى لكى بالنجاح الدائم
تقبلى تحياتى.

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

دكتورة نسيبة عودتينة دايمأ على أجمل الموضوعات ونحن منتظرين منك الجديد وانشاء الله يكون التميز والتفوق دة يديك شعور بانك تكونى دايمأ متميزة ونحنوا منتظرين الجديد لكى وعلى طول الانتظار وأشكرك وسوف ترينى على كل صفحاتك انشاء الله
ومرة تانية ألف وألف مبروك على النجاح والتفوق والتميز الجميل دة وأشكرك

----------


## سـلـوى

*هيييييه هييييييييييه
لوولىىىىىىىىى
الف مبروووووووك يا ميرا
يا رب فى تميز علطول يا حبيبتى

ربنا يكرمك

تقديرى و احترامى غاليتى*

----------


## عصام كابو

*دكتورتنا الجميلة مدموازيل ميرا

الف الف مبروك

تكريم ذهب لمن يستحقه
بجد انت عضوة فى غاية التميز

سامحينى على التاخير فى التهنئة



*

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
معلش التهنئة متاخرة بس الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك يا ميرا
تستحقيها فعلا وبجدارة
ودايما يارب تفضلى مميزة فى كل حاجة*

----------

